# Fox Den



## trapper_08 (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas on how to go about trapping a fox's den?

thanks


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I would use a snare, but first look for a trail near by and set snares there.
After all a den is a last resort for red fox to escape sleds and coyotes.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I like to set a #2 coilspring at the opening and one above the den's entrance. You can catch the male above the den and the female at the entrance.


----------

